# Winchester M-70 Ranger stock question



## RdKill (Mar 22, 2011)

Sooo a couple days in on these forums, I ran across an ad in the marketplace for a Model 70 Ranger .30-06.  I made the deal, met the seller and brought it home.  I am happy with the deal and the rifle.  I've dated the rifle to 1975 by the serial number...fine with me.  I don't fall into the nostalgia pre-64 craze.  Post-64s are stronger and more accurate.  Sometimes change is good?  

Anyway, to the point: This rifle is the model with the plain wood stock and no floor plate.  It's been a very long time since I've seen a floor plate model 70 torn apart and I don't have one to compare.  But the mag box and W spring/follower looks the same to me...or at least that it should work.  Has anyone here ever converted a non floor plate 70 to a floor plate 70?  I'm looking at some synthetic or possibly walnut stocks for long action but they all have the cutout.  I'm wondering if I buy a stock and then order the floor plate assembly, if it will all just pop right in and work.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Mar 23, 2011)

What you want to do is feasable.  You may need to tap out a hole for the middle stock screw.  Whether or not any replacement stock will fit correctly without fitting is always a gamble.


----------



## Ossahatchee (Mar 23, 2011)

did this swap two years ago, used a bell&carlson stock, and ordered all the bottom metal from midway, and brownells,took about two hours to put together, looked factory when finished.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the same gun and love it. I found a factory black synthetic Winchester stock that didnt have the floor plate hole, it fit great and looks good. It was a little short for me so I added a 1" butt pad on it and it worked out nice. I think I got from a member on here.


----------



## RdKill (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks...I may keep looking for one without the plate hole...For tromping through the woods, I actually prefer a blind mag anyway...or I may keep what I got.  It doesn't really hurt my eyeballs.


----------

